# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  How to identify male and female african dwarf frog?

## Pekams

Beside that, I also want to know if it is easy for ADFs to breed or not. And is it OK to keep two ADFs of the same sex in one tank?
Thank you!

----------


## Jen

you can keep any ratio want - - they get along regardless how how many males or how many females.

To determine gender, it is easiest for newbies to figure out the males.  Look at their armpit - -males will have a gland that resembles a pimple...can be either white, pink, gray or any shade in between.

Females have a small extension between their back legs on their rear end called a cloaca and is used when passing waste and eggs.

----------

John

----------

